# SE QLD safety day



## Qyak (Sep 5, 2012)

Coming into warmer weather and intend to spend a bit more time on the water was wondering if anyone was planning another kayak safety day, or could point me in the direction of where one could attend a kayak safety course?

Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Funny you should mention that.

I was only today talking to Dennis T who came to the 2nd Safety Day, and was keen about another. I will try to make this happen in January or March (early - to not clash with DIP).

So it will happen, in warmer times than the last, when a few people froze. Despite this it was very well received by all participants, who learned a lot of useful skills.

Meanwhile have a read of the earlier threads 
viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50502
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54366&hilit=SE+Qld+Safety+Day

trev


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

kayakone said:


> when a few people froze.


That would be me, amongst a few others. :lol:

It was a good and informative day despite the freezing conditions. I definitely got a lot out of it. Given that there is a lot of fresh blood in the kayak fishing community, if you haven't been to a course like this before, make sure you get to the next one.


----------

